# lo mismo por eso se ha marchado y está por ahí perdida



## Arzhela

Hola a todos,
No entiendo esta frase mas arriba.
Ahi es el contexto :
- Que mi novia se habia enterado de que Rosa y yo... ? _(hicimos el amor)_
- Si si, que estabas aprovechando bien el tiempo muerto que os habiais dado.
- Pero Tati es muy celosa. Seguro que se lo tomo fatal.
- Y no soy muy celoso y tampoco me sentaria bien que me la pegasen con mi mejor amigo.
- *Lo mismo por eso se ha marchado y esta por ahi perdida.* O a lo mismo ha hecho alguna locura.
- ¿Que, suicidio? ¿Tanto crees que te queria?
Muchas gracias por ayudarme !!


----------



## gvergara

Arzhela said:


> - *Lo mismo por eso se ha marchado y esta por ahi perdida.* O a lo mismo ha hecho alguna locura.
> !!


Para mí, una traducción decente de la frase sería:

_Il en va de même pour moi, c'est pour ça qu'elle est partie..._


----------



## rgil

Lo mismo por eso = Podria ser que por ese motivo
está por ahí perdida = prefiere no ser encontrada (aproximadamente)
Un saludo


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Gvergar y Rgil !


----------



## gvergara

Quería agregar que eso de que anda por ahí perdida es un poco ambiguo. Para mí puede ser que
1) Efectivamente esté perdida.
2) Esté deambulando por la ciudad (o alguna otra parte) de aquí para allá, sin rumbo fijo.


----------



## Arzhela

gvergara said:


> Quería agregar que eso de que anda por ahí perdida es un poco ambiguo. Para mí puede ser que
> 1) Efectivamente esté perdida.
> 2) Esté deambulando por la ciudad (o alguna otra parte) de aquí para allá, sin rumbo fijo.


En verdad, la chica esta desaparecida y la policia esta buscandola. Es por eso que tratan de saber lo qué se pasó antes. Aqui, su novio cree que es culpa suya. (Perdone mi español : no sé si mi frases son correctas )


----------



## gvergara

Arzhela said:


> En verdad, la chica est*á* desaparecida y la polic*í*a est*á* busc*á*ndola*, e*s por eso que tratan de saber lo qué pasó (_pasar_ no es pronominal en español) antes. Aqu*í*, su novio cree que es culpa suya. (Perdone mi español : no sé si mi frases son correctas )


 
Voilà las pocas correcciones que había que hacer. Adióshhh

Gonzalo


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Gvergara !


----------



## essai

"Lo mismo por eso se ha marchado y esta por ahi perdida"
Si ça se trouve, c'est pour ça qu'elle est partie et elle est en vadrouille.

Creo que esta traducción transmite el estilo y el significado.


----------



## yserien

Lo mismo por...."peut être que.......ça ce peut que......à cause de ...pour cette raison...
cuesta trabajo traducir el sentido exacto de "lo mismo por".
Si dijeramos "a lo mejor por eso ella se ha marchado "
(no hago más que liar las cosas)
Peut être qu'à cause de cela elle est partie et s'est égarée.


----------



## gvergara

yserien said:


> Lo mismo por...."peut être que.......ça ce peut que......à cause de ...pour cette raison...
> cuesta trabajo traducir el sentido exacto de "lo mismo por".
> Si dijeramos "a lo mejor por eso ella se ha marchado "
> (no hago más que liar las cosas)
> Peut être qu'à cause de cela elle est partie et s'est égarée.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm acá hay un malentendido, me parece. Lo que yo creo que trata de decir la forera es 

_- Y no soy muy celoso y tampoco me sentaria bien que me la pegasen con mi mejor amigo.
- Lo mismo, por eso se ha marchado y esta por ahi perdida..._

Si efectivamente se omitió la coma, como yo lo entendí, entonces cambia el significado. Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

La traducción de Essai es perfecta en cuanto a _lo mismo_.
Sin embargo _être en vadrouille_ no implica que se esté perdido, suele ser un acto voluntario, estar perdido no lo es.

Mi propuesta:
- ... et elle est par là, perdue / égarée

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gonzalo.

Creo que Yserien, Essai y rgil lo han visto muy bien. No creo que falte una coma. En España es muy común la formulación : *lo mismo por eso ... *en el sentido de *a lo mejor /quizás por eso...* Sólo que es más popular.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gvergara

Gévy said:


> Hola Gonzalo.
> Creo que Yserien, Essai y rgil lo han visto muy bien. No creo que falte una coma. Gévy


¿Se fijan que sí había un malentendido?  Chaolín

Gonzalo


----------



## Arzhela

Hola a todos,
No sé exactamente como traducir "lo mismo" en la frase siguiente :
"Lo mismo vuelvo un poco tarde al hotel."
Mi intenta :
"Je reviens _peut-être_ (?) un peu tard à l'hôtel."
Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Arzhela:

Yo otra vez . En este contexto también significa, "puede ser", "es posible", "a lo mejor". Yo diría que "peut être" estaría bien, pero espera a que te lo confirmen.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Arzhela

Antpax said:


> Hola Arzhela:
> 
> Yo otra vez . En este contexto también significa, "puede ser", "es posible", "a lo mejor". Yo diría que "peut être" estaría bien, pero espera a que te lo confirmen.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Muchas gracias _otra vez_ Antpax ! 
Si significa "a lo mejor", se puede traducir "Je rentre peut-être un peu tard à l'hôtel"
"puede ser" ==> "Il se peut que je rentre un peu tard à l'hôtel"
"es posible" ==> "Il est possible que je rentre un peu tard à l'hôtel"
Es _lo mismo _para las tres.... Pero la primera frase es mas _corriente_ (¿dicís eso?)
Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Arzhela said:


> Muchas gracias _otra vez_ Antpax !
> Si significa "a lo mejor", se puede traducir "Je rentre peut-être un peu tard à l'hôtel"
> "puede ser" ==> "Il se peut que je rentre un peu tard à l'hôtel"
> "es posible" ==> "Il est possible que je rentre un peu tard à l'hôtel"
> Es _lo mismo _para las tres.... Pero la primera frase es mas _corriente_ (¿*decís* eso?)
> Saludos


 
Hola Arzhela:

Sí, decimos eso. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Bonjour, je traduirais "Si il faut (dans le sens de peut -être) c'est pour ça qu'elle est partie ..."


----------



## Domtom

Arzhela said:


> - *Lo mismo por eso se ha marchado y está (también se dice: anda) por ahí perdida.*


 


Arzhela said:


> "Lo mismo vuelvo un poco tarde al hotel."


 
Veo que ya te han ayudado, y muy eficazmente. Por eso, yo aquí no voy a traducir del español al francés, sino del español al español  , aunque no me lo piden.

O sea, otro modo de decirlo (son sinónimos):

Igual por eso se ha marchado... ; o : A lo mejor por eso...
Se habrá marchado por eso y... (NÓTESE el cambio de tiempo de presente a futuro; este futuro hace aquí la misma función: ofrecer suposiciones, sobre posibilidades...)

Igual vuelvo (o regreso) un poco tarde...

Saluditos


----------



## Arzhela

MUCHAS GRACIAAASSS Domtom !  Muy emocionada por su atencion, te agradezco por tus explicaciones


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

La respuesta de Essai (post 9) sigue siendo perfectamente válida.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

J'aurais traduit ça dans cette phrase, moi aussi, par "si ça se trouve".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Cintia&Martine y Gévy !


----------

